# UPDATE: Einzelne Cherry MX Schalter bestellen



## biosmanager (27. Juli 2013)

EDIT:

Ich habe jetzt nach ein wenig Sucherei doch einen deutschen Shop für Cherry MX Schalter gefunden:
cherry mx Elektromechanik | Mouser
Aktuell haben sie aber nur:
Cherry MX Black 
Cherry MX Blue
Cherry MX Clear
Cherry MX Dark Grey

ORIGINAL POST:

Hallo miteinander!

Ich bin aktuell auf der Suche nach einem deutschen Shop, bei dem ich einzelne Cherry MX Schalter bestellen kann. Ich hab ein paar amerikanische Seiten gefunden (WASD Keyboards, MaxKeyboard), jedoch möchte ich aber nicht so viel Porto zahlen und nicht so lange warten.
Kennt ihr gute und seriöse deutsche Shops, wo man die Switches bestellen kann?

Grüße
biosmanager


----------



## Westcoast (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Einzelne Cherry MX Schalter bestellen*

ich kenne auch leider auch keinen deutschen händler wo man cherry MX Schalter bekommt. oft nur aus der USA. ob man bei ebay welche kaufen kann innerhalb deutschland weiss ich nicht.


----------



## Superwip (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Einzelne Cherry MX Schalter bestellen*

Beim Conrad gibt es ein paar aber die Auswahl ist nicht sehr groß.

MX-Black
Cherry Switches Tastenmodul 12 V/DC MX1A-11NN ohne Fixierzapfen 0,01 A im Conrad Online Shop | 706315

MX White
Cherry Switches Tastenmodul 12 V/DC MX1A-A1NN ohne Fixierzapfen 0,01 A im Conrad Online Shop | 706351

MX Black für Platinenmontage
Cherry Switches Tastenmodul 12 V/DC MX1A-11NW mit Fixierzapfen 0,01 A im Conrad Online Shop | 706333


----------



## biosmanager (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Einzelne Cherry MX Schalter bestellen*



Superwip schrieb:


> MX Black für Platinenmontage


Wie erkenne ich eigentlich, welchen Schaltertyp ich für mein Keyboard brauche?
In meiner Tesoro Durandal Ultimate G1NL sind die Switches auf einer Platine verlötet, dann brauch ich wohl die plate mounted Switches, oder?


----------



## Superwip (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Einzelne Cherry MX Schalter bestellen*

In manchen Tastaturen werden die Switches an der Platine, an der sie auch zwecks elektrischer Kontaktierung festgelötet sind befestigt, damit nicht die gesamte Last auf den Lötpunkten ruht werden hier Schalter verwendet die zusätzliche Fixierzapfen besitzen mit denen der Schalter an der Platine befestigt wird.

In hochwertigeren Tastaturen sind die Schalter zusätzlich an einer Stahlplatte festgeklemmt, die Platine dient hier nur zur elektrischen Kontaktierung, Schalter auf solchen Tastaturen brauchen keine Fixierzapfen.

Du musst die Schalter deiner besafteten Tastatur aber nicht tauschen, um das nochmal zu betonen. Es  reicht völlig aus sie, wenn du sie schon auslötest etwa für ein paar Minuten in einem Glas mit Spiritus einzulegen, anschließend mit einem Tuch außen abtrocknen, ein paar Stunden warten, wieder anlöten... fertig.


----------



## biosmanager (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Einzelne Cherry MX Schalter bestellen*

Hinterlässt Spiritus nicht Rückstände?
Wäre für die Switches reines Wasser nicht am besten? Das löst den Zucker doch gut.


----------



## OctoCore (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Einzelne Cherry MX Schalter bestellen*

Destilliertes Wasser sollte es schon sein - bloß kein Leitungswasser.
Ob Switches mit oder ohne Zapfen verbaut sind, sieht man in der Regel auf der Unterseite/Lötseite der Platine.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. August 2013)

*AW: Einzelne Cherry MX Schalter bestellen*



biosmanager schrieb:


> Hinterlässt Spiritus nicht Rückstände?
> Wäre für die Switches reines Wasser nicht am besten? Das löst den Zucker doch gut.


 
Spiritus hinterlässt keine/minimalste Rückstände (Ethanol hinterlässt keine, aber bei den Vergällungszusätzen im Spiritus mag etwas langsam trocknendes dabei sein).
Wichtiger wäre aber: Er löst Zucker nicht sonderlich gut (gar nicht?)
Da ist dest. Wasser in der Tat die bessere Wahl.
(ich persönlich würde übrigens nicht jeden einzelnen Switch auslöten)


----------



## biosmanager (1. August 2013)

habe jetzt auf der mouser seite ein paar cherry mx switches gefunden
ich hab das mal im startpost verlinkt


----------



## loller7 (6. August 2013)

Wodran erkenn ich welche die cherry mx clear bei Mouser sind?!


----------



## biosmanager (6. August 2013)

Schau nach der Artikelbezeichnung MX1A-C1xx

xx stehen dann noch für weitere Optionen wie den Mount


----------



## BenRo (13. Oktober 2014)

An der Teilenummer, dort die erste Stelle nach dem Bindestrich

1 = Black
2 = Grey
A = White
C = Clear
D = Tactile Grey
E = Blue
F = Green
G = Brown
L = Rot

Edit: Sorry, dass ich einen etwas älteren Thread hier ausgrabe. War gerade ein bisschen wirr. ^^


----------



## m3ntry (23. August 2015)

Hi Leute,
ich grab den Thread mal wieder aus. 
Da ich bei Google nicht richtig fündig werde, wollte ich mal fragen, ob jemand noch andere deutsche Shops kennt, in denen man die MX Schalter bestellen kann.
Bin auf der Suche nach Schaltern mit verbauten LED's, kann aber nirgends welche finden.


Gruß

EDIT: 
Okay, habe gerade herausgefunden, dass die LED's nicht an die Switches gebunden sind und alle Switches mit LED's bestückbar sind.
Weiß jemand, welche LED's genau da reinmüssen oder hängt das von der Tastatur ab?


----------

